
What Is Secure Remote Password (SRP) Protocol and How to Use It? - rameshl
https://medium.com/swlh/what-is-secure-remote-password-srp-protocol-and-how-to-use-it-70e415b94a76
======
sarcasmatwork
[https://cryptography.fandom.com/wiki/Secure_Remote_Password_...](https://cryptography.fandom.com/wiki/Secure_Remote_Password_protocol)

